# update on my rescued rabbits



## bunnynoses (Jul 7, 2013)

I still have two mother rabbits with 5 babies each. One litter is 4 weeks old and the other is 3 weeks old. I had a third litter and one of the babies got a home through a rescue and the other babies and mother was taking to a pet store to be adopted out, I was there the other day and they are all still there. 

I am working with a rescue but not sure if they can take them as they lost thei haven house. Someone is interested in adopting a baby through the rescue, so that may help. 

The pet store may take the 4 week old litter, but not until the first litter is sold. 

I will try and adopt them out myself, but I am hoping the rescue can take them. 

Here is a video of them all 10 babies playing in a playpen, you can see there individual pictures at the end of the videos. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/xCCPNWAgbZo[/ame]


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, they are all so cute! I hope you can find them wonderful bunny homes as soon as they are ready. Maybe some of our members here can give one of those adorable bunnies a home! I would love one but I'm in the US.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 7, 2013)

I am hoping that I have some adopters. I love watching and caring for them and I am getting bunny obsessed. lol, I wish I could keep a lot of them, now I like the polish and the tans. 
I may keep the two mothers since it is harder to adopt an adult rabbit.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

They are so cute!  Hopefully you can find some homes for them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2013)

ray:ray:


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 10, 2013)

My fingers are crossed that one of the solid colored Brown ones or Black one are males! 

They are too adorable.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 11, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> My fingers are crossed that one of the solid colored Brown ones or Black one are males!
> 
> They are too adorable.



The brown one is a male, he is our favorite bunny, he is very friendly and very cute. I am going to sex him tomorrow to make sure, don't know what the black one is yet. 
He can be adopted next weekend, he will be 6 weeks old.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 11, 2013)

bunnynoses said:


> The brown one is a male, he is our favorite bunny, he is very friendly and very cute. I am going to sex him tomorrow to make sure, don't know what the black one is yet.
> He can be adopted next weekend, he will be 6 weeks old.


 

YAY!!!! I definitely want him. I am looking for a friendlier Bun, since my Lionhead is a bit more on the aloof side.

Only problem right now is my car decided to die on me... but we will figure it out!!!! :hug1


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> YAY!!!! I definitely want him. I am looking for a friendlier Bun, since my Lionhead is a bit more on the aloof side.
> 
> Only problem right now is my car decided to die on me... but we will figure it out!!!! :hug1



Hope you can get him!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 12, 2013)

I second that, what Elise said! That would be awesome for him to have a home with you! He would be my choice as well. He is so adorable, of course, they all are! Hope they all find wonderful homes!


----------



## bunnynoses (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, just thought I would update on all the bunnies that I had, I only have three bunnies left, one mother named Daisy and two babies. I may keep all three, I only wanted to keep two. They all get along great. 

The white one is a male, the rex mix white and black is a female, the white one is a week younger than the female, he was the runt of the litter. 
The large black and white is one of the mothers, but not these babies mother. 

All the other rabbits have found homes, it was so much work but fun with them, it is much easier with three of them.


----------

